# Ulmann Encyclopedia



## chemdom (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe it's already on this forum, but a search on ulmann came out blank.

Nevertheless I think it's a nice asset for this forum. If it should be in another topic, I assume that the mods will move it in its correct spot?!

Regards,

Johan


----------



## rusty (Jul 26, 2012)

chemdom said:


> Maybe it's already on this forum, but a search on ulmann came out blank.
> 
> Nevertheless I think it's a nice asset for this forum. If it should be in another topic, I assume that the mods will move it in its correct spot?!
> 
> ...



Very, very interesting reading.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 26, 2012)

chemdom said:


> Maybe it's already on this forum, but a search on ulmann came out blank.
> 
> Nevertheless I think it's a nice asset for this forum. If it should be in another topic, I assume that the mods will move it in its correct spot?!
> 
> ...




Thanks Johan, I think it is safe to say, "we love this kind of stuff". I can say I love this stuff in any case. Do you have the gold and silver version pdf's?

This topic looks OK, maybe the book section would have been another option. Be sure to check through the book section for all the cool stuff already listed.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jul 26, 2012)

I also found some interesting info in it. So much so i posted it to Scribd.

Thanks!


----------



## chemdom (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Jim,

I don't have the gold and silver version, but if I will get my hands on it, I will post them here as well.

Greetings,

Johan


----------

